# Where oh where are the Golf Shops?



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Is it me or is their a distinct lack of golf shops/stores in Dubai...

Yes I've seen some golf gear in the large sports shops in the malls and yes I play regularly so am aware the courses have pro shops but where on earth are the dedicated golf stores i.e 'American Gold Discount', 'Nevada Bobs' and the like?

If you happen to know of any please tell me where they are - I desperately need a new putter and was hoping to not have to pay pro-shop prices...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There is one opposite Carrefour on the ground level of the Mall of the Emirates. It's closer to the Baskin Robbins around the corner. Hope this helps. They're on sale right now too.


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There is one opposite Carrefour on the ground level of the Mall of the Emirates. It's closer to the Baskin Robbins around the corner. Hope this helps. They're on sale right now too.


Oh thanks Pammy - your a star!

Nice dog!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bodger said:


> Oh thanks Pammy - your a star!
> 
> Nice dog!


Thanks! 
His name's Ray....after Sugar Ray Leonard, the boxer!


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Very good!

My dog's at home with the wife and kids in the UK I miss him sorry them very much!
I tried to post a pic of my dog who's name happens to be 'Bodger' however it never shows up, very annoying.

Thanks again for the tip off


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're very welcome!

And....you could probably join one of these guys if you'd like. They golf regularly or so I've heard 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/56193-game-golf-friday-27th-august-els.html


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a decently priced place in the ibn battuta mall as well.


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Where abouts exactly - its a big place...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It was far from the yamaha dealership but I can honestly say I just found it yesterday, having been drug what I think is through the entire mall to go to some knick knack junk place to buy tourtisty stuff, and besides glancing at it, and being drug forward, the only concrete store I would know, would be the yamaha store  Its higher up on my list of hobbies 

If you walk down the mall away from the food court, it was on the left side, only 1/3 way down to what seemed to me to be the other side of the mall. 

It was not near the yamaha dealership who had not one fricken tshirt in the place that had dubai or uae on it.... Why put a store in a mall for tourists and have no tourist stuff in it???


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

There is a good shop on Sheik Zayed Rdnear all the car showrooms, they have nets and stuff so you can try clubs etc


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai Mall, ground floor, near the indoor fountain with the people diving scupture on it. Discount golf shop there.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

There's one just off Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Quoz, think it's the one MikeyB is talking about.


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Thanks I'll look out for that - any idea of the name?


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Golf House, All mentioned above, Dubai Mall, SZR (after Al Msnara Turn off), and MOE, can sometimes get V. good prices and sales on for R,dam


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Yep I found it yesterday, its their main store and is located just after the Nissan & Mitsubishi dealers off Sheikh Zayed Road.
Their sale is pretty good I got the very putter I was after at 60% discount!

Thanks for all your help everyone...


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep was gonna say I saw one in mall of emirates on the weekend.


----------

